# new sewing machine i got for free :3



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

So I always have to sew my stuff by hand which is very time consuming... But today my neighbor surprised me with a new sewing machine! well sorta.... There are some other people in my neighborhood who are moving out so they were getting rid of a bunch of stuff they didn't have room for or didn't want anymore.... and behold a sewing machine was in that category  its not exactly brand new.. its a Sears Kenmore model 158.17550 it was made in the early 70's. But it still works amazing! My neighbor (the one who picked it up for me) she tested it out so she did all the threading and bobbins and stuff.. but now i gotta learn how do to it all. I have to experiment with the tensions and stuff like that... any one have any experience with these machines? any info helps a bunch  my boys will be so happy to have lots more snuggle bags made


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great. The older machines are wonderful. Built so much better than the new ones.

You shouldn't have to bother with the tension. Once it is set properly there is rarely any need to change it. 

Since your neighbour has it threaded properly, take some pictures so next time you'll know how to do it. Are their manuals with it?


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

no manuals came with it... i can always order some online i believe. And thanks! that is a great idea with the pictures!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I looked it up online and I see it has cams that give you different stitch patterns. Did the cams come with it? They would be little round discs that go on the shaft inside the little door on top.


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I looked it up online and I see it has cams that give you different stitch patterns. Did the cams come with it? They would be little round discs that go on the shaft inside the little door on top.


No they didn't come with it.  my neighbor told me about it and i thought it would have been awesome to have them come with it... but im not complaining on getting a free machine


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That too bad but so often those things get misplaced. Try advertising asking for them on kijiji or craigs list. Also, check at thrift stores and flea markets. Often they end up at those places.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like a great one!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Great 'find'!!

nancy's right...the older ones are built so much better...I just bought one for $60 from Walmart. It is a Brother and is a great machine but I can tell the quality compared to my mom's gargantuan, heavy is...well, not so much. :lol: 

If *I* can sew...anyone can sew...just Google your issues/questions...I have always found an answer.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! What a find! Those old machines are great. I have my husband's grandmother's machine & it still works wonderfully. 

I'm excited for you! Have fun!!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine's a dinosaur and pretty much sucks. Better than nothing at all I guess.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!

I am will SCREAM the praise of older well built machines anyday of the week!! I have set everyone I know up who mentions sewing with a proper vintage workhorse machine! 

You should join the Kenmore Yahoo group, they will more than likely help you find the manual online for FREE and come up with cams for you. Also try freecycle groups for your area. 

Congrats on a great machine!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH!! And I just went back to look at your model, boy am I jealous!! You can get the monogramming attachement for really cheap for that model!! (monogrammers let you spell out letters with the thread, SO COOL for customizing!)

Yours is also one of the more common models so even if you have to buy the attachements it'll cost you no more than 30$ for all of the extra's off of ebay.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Joining the Kenmore yahoo group is a wonderful idea. Does your neighbour know the people who had the machine? Chances are those cams and accessories have just gotten stuck someplace else. Did they send anything to Goodwill or the Sally Anne? Would be worth checking. 

Make sure you keep the machine clean and oiled and it will last you for ever. 

I have an old White. It has the cams and all attachments. The thing weighs as much as a small car, definitely not portable. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I have an old White. It has the cams and all attachments. The thing weighs as much as a small car, definitely not portable. :lol:


My mom had one that took three strong men to carry...one wonders why they put that teeny little handle on the cover, doesn't one... :?


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old White. It has the cams and all attachments. The thing weighs as much as a small car, definitely not portable. :lol:
> ...


I'm grateful for the buckle-down cover/base mine has.

I love sewing but I'm not knowledgable at all on models. Mine's an old JCPenny. I'm not very fond of it....
Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Sewing-Mach ... 2a0e19d63a

These are what you are looking for, they look like 3 little books, one has feet in it, one cams and the other has the monogrammer parts in it.

Yes, check the local thrift shops too!! I usually see these pop up at my stores every few months, but the price can really fluctuate here on them. (from 5$ to 30$) If I see a set for 5$ I will snag them for you!


----------

